# Phobia Thread



## Sofos (Apr 18, 2011)

So what is everyone here afraid of?

I'm freaked the fuck out by:

Spiders
Women
Spiderwomen
Clowns
Needles
The ocean (box jellyfish and stone fish, no thank you)
My school librarian


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 18, 2011)

Being a human medical experiment. I hate the idea of being tied down.

Heights, but I really want to go wing suiting and skydiving.

Spiders, but if they're anything like this I think they're cute, I have no idea why. This thing would eat my cat (fake or not)


----------



## Asrial (Apr 18, 2011)

Sports involving fast-moving balls and/or agressive men in armor
Jellyfishes
Latin-derived language classes
Speed with a minimum of safety (fuck off scooters!)

I'm odd.

EDIT: Oh, and also WHAT THE SHIT IS THAT?!^^^^^^^


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 18, 2011)

Spiders, Needles (taking blood is a bitch usually).


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 18, 2011)

Taking blood is scary. When I was 11 and I had blood taken I screamed and cried like a bitch. Haven't had blood taken since.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not necessarily afraid of people, but I tend to be apprehensive and unsettled by people in public and definitely feel anxiety lessen when I go home...

I hate crawlspaces, but otherwise like enclosed spaces (so not claustrophobic). 

I hate cockroaches (called palmetto bugs here and are the size of your thumb on average). I freak out when they land on me and go into crazy, enraged KILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILLKILL mode.






Religious zealots scare the piss outta me. I feel this is a justified fear since those people as a collective group are the most likely to bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 18, 2011)

getting perma banned


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 18, 2011)

Any insectoid/arachnid that won't fit underneath my boot (thank lord there ain't much of those around!) and needles.
Heights, too, but I usually just tell myself "oh, hush, fucking pussy, and climb the damn mountain!"


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 18, 2011)

everything :/


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2011)

Heights. Can't fuck with heights. Every once in a while I have to use a lift to make adjustments to access points here at work and it absolutely physically just fucks me up. Dead of winter and I'll be sweating my ass off up there.

Also, the ocean. Fuck jaws.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have anything near severe enough to be considerred a phobia. I am not fond of heights but have done many jobs requiring them, including 2.5 stories or rickety ass scaffolding in a windy region, on uneven terrain.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 18, 2011)

Failure.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm deathly afraid of cutting off/losing any of my fingers or my arms. My legs I can live without, but without my arms.. I literally have NOTHING to live for.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 18, 2011)

Alzheimer's. 

or not being able to fend for myself for that matter. Take me to Europe for 'help' if it comes to that...


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2011)

Mauled by werewolves  

It's really a quite terrifying idea when you think about it. I mean, say you're in your house at night, going upstairs to bed; then turn a corner and BAM! Fucking werewolf claw to the fucking FACE and your sitting there, writhing in agony when all you wanted was to go to bed.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 18, 2011)

not really any phobias (not severe enough), but I've always had a thing with needles


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 18, 2011)

1) Needles-seems to be common here
2) Spiders in my bed-this happened to me while I was watching The Princess Bride in bed (yeah I know) and I flipped the fuck out. I saw it run across me, started beating myself in the chest, jumped out of bed to the middle of my room and had to change ALL my bedding. I even moved my bed to the other side of my room
3) Unfriendly dogs I don't know-I've run away from a wiener dog before...I'm a bitch and I was 10


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to be shit-scared of slugs when I was a kid. Little slimy bastards, they still really creep me out but it's not necessarily phobic. That said, even the other night I had a nightmare when I thought I felt one crawling up my leg and jolted about half a mile out of bed.

There's nothing that's really big... I suppose I have a variety of mild phobias but nothing that really keeps me awake at night. I'm cool with enclosed spaces usually, and the dark as well, but dark enclosed spaces are a bit hairy. The thought of being buried alive is pretty nasty but isn't that just a natural thing in most people? I mean, no-one wants to be buried alive, do they?

My mum and my sister fucking freak out over spiders but I can't work out why. The spiders we get over here are tiny little things... there's the occasional one that might be an inch across, maybe . But they still jump three feet if they see one, I can't work out what the problem is. I doubt it'd be the same way if it was one of the fuck-off massive ones from Australia but I don't think these are common in Buckinghamshire...

Dogs is probably the closest I'd get to a phobia. I really hate them jumping over me and stuff, and barking when you walk into "their" house. That's what I really don't like. Usually once it (and I) settle down it's not so bad but yeah...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

I dont give a shit about almoast anything... ok, anything besides a router.

But scorpions will really make me lose my shit.





We had one like that in the house once (used to live in the desert) and I had trouble sleeping for a good while. Where I live now I see about 3 or 4 a year, but they are the small (1") black ones that arent as dangerous... Still fucking HATE them.

edit: I mean, how would you react if you open a drawer and find this son of a bitch.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2011)

Scorpions are cool imo, but spiders can fuck off. I hate them with all of my hate. They serve their purpose in nature, unless they're in my house. Other than that, I don't think I'm horribly afraid of anything.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Scorpions are cool imo, but spiders can fuck off.


 
They look cool on screen or on a tatoo, but they arent cool when you live in the same place.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> They look cool on screen or on a tatoo, but they arent cool when you live in the same place.



 They aren't the kind of thing to freak me out, although I wouldn't go out of my way to be near one.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2011)

How many of you people who are afraid of needles have tattoos?

Edit: Also, how many of you have been stung by a scorpion?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> Edit: Also, how many of you have been stung by a scorpion?


 
I have never been stung by one. But a friend of mine has been stung like 3 or 4 times by those nasty brown big hairy glow in the dark scorpions. Needlesss to say I never went to his house.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I dont give a shit about almoast anything... ok, anything besides a router.
> 
> But scorpions will really make me lose my shit.
> 
> ...



We used to find scorpions all the time, all over my house when I lived in Venezuela... Inside drawers, closets, even shoes. I remember getting a towel from the closet where we usually put them, and when I wrapped myself inside the towel, I saw one just crawling on the outside... Quickly threw it and screamed like a little bitch. I was very naked, too. However, I'm really not scared of them at all; I just feared a very painful sting at that moment 

I don't have any real phobias, since I don't have any severe fears, but I'm not fond of heights, centipedes, or locusts. I used to find centipedes and locusts every now and then in Venezuela, and those little shits scared the living FUCK out of me, they're hideous, and bite.

Also, since I came to Bahrain, I realized I don't like camel spiders... ... Not as bad they're generally portrayed to be, but they're certainly not pretty AT ALL.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 18, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> How many of you people who are afraid of needles have tattoos?
> 
> Edit: Also, how many of you have been stung by a scorpion?



From being around my brother enough (piercer and tattoo artist) I've learned to be completely comfortable with needles. When I was about 9 years old, a nurse was taking my blood, but she didn't take the rubber band off and kept jabbing my arm, twisting the needle and shit to make the blood flow.. Needless to say, I hated needles after that but after a few years, and a few ear piercings later.. I'm now fine with them and getting a couple tattoos in about a week.


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't actually have a single phobia at all, to be honest. I'm fine with insects, spiders, needles, heights, water... they're all fine. 

However here's an odd one... my aunt has a phobia of buttons


----------



## steve1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dogs, or at least dogs that i don't know,

Horses, got chased by horses as a child, or at least in my childish mind they were chasing me, they were probably just being friendly and my running encouraged them to run after me.

and i'm uneasy around cows.

tl;dr dont trust animals


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2011)

NatG said:


> I don't actually have a single phobia at all, to be honest. I'm fine with insects, spiders, needles, heights, water... they're all fine.
> 
> However here's an odd one... my aunt has a phobia of buttons



I've always wanted to understand these kinds of phobias towards strange stuff. I mean, I really wonder what your aunt might think when she sees a button; what goes through her mind. It's quite unfathomable to me how something as neutrally-shaped and common as a button could cause such strong fears worthy of being noted as phobias. Really intriguing stuff.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 18, 2011)

^^

Phobias, have a tendancy towards the irrational. That is what puts them beyond fears, and make them much more difficult to break.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2011)

Rosie Odonell
Drowning


also i'm deathly afraid of driving in the rain. I've been in a lot of wrecks cause the car hydroplaned into a ditch or a tree or something. So now i'm deathly afraid of it. :\


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 18, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I've always wanted to understand these kinds of phobias towards strange stuff. I mean, I really wonder what your aunt might think when she sees a button; what goes through her mind. It's quite unfathomable to me how something as neutrally-shaped and common as a button could cause such strong fears worthy of being noted as phobias. Really intriguing stuff.


 
Yeah, it's really beyond me how anybody could be afraid of something as harmless as a button. It's all to do with psychology, and the way the brain interprets and reacts to things.


----------



## aphelion (Apr 18, 2011)

I did my masters thesis on phobias and the history of phobias and treatment...there is quite a bit of literature on it, a lot of it is theorised to be learned associations between the phobic object and the fear response, with the original cause not really making too much difference. The reason someone is afraid of something stops being as much of a factor as the fact that they know they are afriad.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 18, 2011)

Wasps. Those things fuck my shit up :'(


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 18, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> We used to find scorpions all the time, all over my house when I lived in Venezuela... Inside drawers, closets, even shoes. I remember getting a towel from the closet where we usually put them, and when I wrapped myself inside the towel, I saw one just crawling on the outside... Quickly threw it and screamed like a little bitch. I was very naked, too. However, I'm really not scared of them at all; I just feared a very painful sting at that moment
> 
> I don't have any real phobias, since I don't have any severe fears, but I'm not fond of heights, centipedes, or locusts. I used to find centipedes and locusts every now and then in Venezuela, and those little shits scared the living FUCK out of me, they're hideous, and bite.
> 
> Also, since I came to Bahrain, I realized I don't like camel spiders... ... Not as bad they're generally portrayed to be, but they're certainly not pretty AT ALL.



brother, i've never experienced a camel spider in person, but those fuckers are HIDEOUS. and their bites look like a goddamn small shark got you or something. not particularly appealing to be sure...











i mean seriously, wtf go google 'camel spider' and check out the bite wounds that come up. didn't want to post a pic lest anyone's phobia related to massive fucking gash wounds.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 18, 2011)

Open water
Heights
Breaking teeth on things such as gumballs or jawbreakers
Parasites
Breaking nails (yeah, I know how it sounds )

Also ^:


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 18, 2011)

Aurochs34 said:


> i mean seriously, wtf go google 'camel spider' and check out the bite wounds that come up. didn't want to post a pic lest anyone's phobia related to massive fucking gash wounds.


 
HOLY BALLSACK

I had seen pictures and videos of those spiders... but OMFG those wounds!!!!! that's just not right.


EDIT: after seeing that, I had to read up a bit on the camel spider... found this:



> Camel spiders first were found in the Middle East (Iraq) and also in sandy areas of the southwest United States and Mexico.


 
FUCK 



> They feed on insects, scorpions, or lizards and it's important...


 
Oh, alright then, I'll just have to tame one, haha.


----------



## groph (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think I have any actual phobias (I guess I'd define one as an irrational fear that significantly affects your life) but there are things that creep me the fuck out

- Spiders. Large ones. I don't mind the little guys but I'd scream like a bitch if someone threw a spider on me that was bigger than an inch or if it had a huge ass end. 

- Don't like jellyfish either

- Also don't like seaweed touching me

- I'd prefer not to get a needle but I can take them. I only get freaked out if I look at the needle and anticipate the pain. Its never as bad as you think it's going to be.

- Clusters of holes (trypophobia) I don't like either. Google that shit, your skin will crawl until you get used to what you're looking at. I've always been grossed out by holes in things. Even if I have a slice of pizza where a piece of onion falls out of the cheese, I get grossed out by the whole that was left over. I can't explain that one. I know a girl who is grossed out by clusters of seeds, like pomegranate so I guess that's kind of similar. I hate the sight of fish roe too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2011)

Randy's mother


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 19, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> getting perma banned


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 19, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> HOLY BALLSACK
> 
> Quote:
> Camel spiders first were found in the Middle East (Iraq) and also in sandy areas of the southwest United States and Mexico.
> FUCK



dude, i thought we were safe...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 19, 2011)

Failure, People and Death.

Everything else I can handle with aplomb but any mention of the above three and I totally lose my shit...

Oddly I can't play ball sports because I have a lack of binocular vision due to damaged muscles in one eye causing my brain to favour the other......but that's more of a dislike than a phobia


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Clowns
The Ocean/any big body of water....but i love swimming
Not being able to play guitar
Hot Chicks
McDonalds
Any kind of uncomfortable social enviroment
Spiders
Cops


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aurochs34 said:


> brother, i've never experienced a camel spider in person, but those fuckers are HIDEOUS. and their bites look like a goddamn small shark got you or something. not particularly appealing to be sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf  That's unlike ANY camel spider I've EVER seen (and I've seen quite a few over here... I've even had to squash them because some whiny girl is... Well, whining). But, then again, I'm pretty sure there are several types of camel spiders.

As for the wounds, I'm guessing, with almost complete certainty, that those are fake photos, probably from snake bites, or other actually venomous creatures. Most camel spider species aren't venomous. However, a bite from one of those sunsuvbitches would be really painful, since their fangs are quite large, and the muscles in their fang-thingies are pretty strong too. I wouldn't be surprised if the wounds got infected because of improper care, ending up in that stage of flesh decomposition shown in the pictures. I haven't met anyone that's been bitten by one of these hideous creatures, but I can't imagine their wounds being bigger than a couple small holes and a little bleeding (still frightening enough to keep me, or anyone else, the fuck away from them )


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 19, 2011)

Choking to death, or dying in any other way that involves suffocation.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you guys talking about the crazy wound are referencing this picture:

*GROSS:*
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_18xktH6Eobk/R2nHvd-gdKI/AAAAAAAAB8c/GLYf8GE_7b8/s400/CamelSpiderBite4.jpg

I just thought I'd mention that it's totally bogus. It's posted ALL OVER the internet, and almost every article/website that uses it claims it's caused by a different type of spider or other animal. It's quite blatantly a photoshop.

ANYWAY, my phobias are:

1. Arachnophobia
2. Berthophobia (fear of women named Bertha)


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 19, 2011)

synrgy said:


> If you guys talking about the crazy wound are referencing this picture:
> 
> *GROSS:*
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_18xktH6Eobk/R2nHvd-gdKI/AAAAAAAAB8c/GLYf8GE_7b8/s400/CamelSpiderBite4.jpg
> ...



Really? Wow, that's a strange one! I don't if it's proper to ask the following question, but I have a burning desire to know: What is it that you don't like? I know that phobias are felt toward irrational stuff, as already said by SirMyghin, but I'm still intrigued as to what the subject actually feels... 

In case you were joking and that isn't true, I totally bought it  (just so I don't look like a fool by asking that question, of course).


----------



## synrgy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Really? Wow, that's a strange one! I don't if it's proper to ask the following question, but I have a burning desire to know: What is it that you don't like? I know that phobias are felt toward irrational stuff, as already said by SirMyghin, but I'm still intrigued as to what the subject actually feels...
> 
> In case you were joking and that isn't true, I totally bought it  (just so I don't look like a fool by asking that question, of course).



You mean what don't I like about spiders?

The thing about phobias is that they aren't based on any logic or rationale. It's just an unexplainable, completely irrational fear. There isn't any 'why' in my case; It just is what it is. When I see a spider my pulse quickens, adrenaline starts flowing and my body basically wants to freeze. It really sucks, actually, because logically I *KNOW* that in the upper 90th percentile of cases they're completely harmless and even beneficial (eat other bugs!) in most cases, but I still can't stand to be anywhere near them. If I know there's one in the vicinity, I can't relax no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2011)

Giant penises, which has rendered me incapable of ever taking my pants off.


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Randy's mother



Fuckin' Drew.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 19, 2011)

Another thing I'm afraid of... is Randy not accepting me as one of his BB's


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2011)

...?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothin


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2011)

Wide open deep water at night. To be honest I get freaked out during the day too. Not knowing what is beneath me scares the shit out of me. Hence I don't like the dark either.

I had a lot of dentist work because of an accident as a kid, so now I have nightmares about teeth falling out and rotting all the time. I'm scared of anything involving teeth.

I'm kinda scared of death, because I want to live forever. I hate the temporary nature of being human. I don't like the idea of the world moving on without me. The act of death itself doesn't scare me (depending on how I go out) just the fact my time would be up. I want to see what the future has to offer.




SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Spiders
> Women
> Spiderwomen


 
I love Dog Soliders.  Brilliant film.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 19, 2011)

synrgy said:


> You mean what don't I like about spiders?
> 
> The thing about phobias is that they aren't based on any logic or rationale. It's just an unexplainable, completely irrational fear. There isn't any 'why' in my case; It just is what it is. When I see a spider my pulse quickens, adrenaline starts flowing and my body basically wants to freeze. It really sucks, actually, because logically I *KNOW* that in the upper 90th percentile of cases they're completely harmless and even beneficial (eat other bugs!) in most cases, but I still can't stand to be anywhere near them. If I know there's one in the vicinity, I can't relax no matter how hard I try.



Damn it, I actually forgot to make a reference to which phobia I was asking about ... I was asking about the Berthophobia. However, I'm guessing that the same explanation applies.

I understand that there's no actual "why" to phobias, but I just wonder what the subject feels at the moment. Then again, I know that explaining a feeling is pretty much impossible. I'm just curious and stuck up  and wish I could experience exactly, if only for a second, what it feels like.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 19, 2011)

Good band.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I had a lot of dentist work because of an accident as a kid, so now I have nightmares about teeth falling out and rotting all the time. I'm scared of anything involving teeth.



Holy shit, I have also had a lot of dental work, and I have a pretty strong gag reflex (makes dental work a real fun time...). I too have random dreams of my teeth just shattered, leaving me with mouths full of bloody shards and such. I rarely remember my dreams, those ones however... They feel so real.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 19, 2011)

Spiders, fire, and suffocating for me. I've had bad encounters with all 3 and I've lost my shit over them ever since. The first 2 have funny stories behind them. Pm if interested in said stories.


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Holy shit, I have also had a lot of dental work, and I have a pretty strong gag reflex (makes dental work a real fun time...). I too have random dreams of my teeth just shattered, leaving me with mouths full of bloody shards and such. I rarely remember my dreams, those ones however... They feel so real.



Don't worry bro, from the time I was a kid up until probably 14 or so, I threw up at literally EVERY cleaning. It was a fucking nightmare and I detested the dentist because of it.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

Open bodies of water.
Spiders.
A lot of insects.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Cabinet (Apr 20, 2011)

I should have added being buried alive.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 20, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>




I was scrolling, scrolling scrolling, and about to mention, 3 pages in, and still no "Phobia"?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

I mentioned them, too, Jeff.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 20, 2011)

Confrontation. Tornadoes!


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiders
Heights
being tickled....yes im serious. i am extremely ticklish and people use that to their advantage -_-


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Apr 24, 2011)

Severe *chrostophobia.*


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Minor christophobia.


----------



## redskyharbor (Apr 24, 2011)

Rejection, falling (heights don't bother me, the idea of hitting whatever I'm staring down at if I fell, does. ) wasps, big ass annoying flies, losing people I care for and bulls.  

Is it strange that dying honestly doesn't bother me in the slightest though?


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 24, 2011)

redskyharbor said:


> Is it strange that dying honestly doesn't bother me in the slightest though?



I don't really have a fear of dying, but dying painfully in any way would seriously suck.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2011)

axle1 said:


> Severe *chrostophobia.*



What's chrostophobia? Google doesn't acknowledge that word, but "chrostophobic," and Wikianswers provides the following definition: "chrostophobic is when u don't like small places like airvents, caves etc."
That, however, sounds the description of claustrophobia. Are they the same thing?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 24, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> What's chrostophobia? Google doesn't acknowledge that word, but "chrostophobic," and Wikianswers provides the following definition: "chrostophobic is when u don't like small places like airvents, caves etc."
> That, however, sounds the description of claustrophobia. Are they the same thing?



"Chrostophobic" is just how a Japanese person would say it.






















I KEED, I KEED.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> "Chrostophobic" is just how a Japanese person would say it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a fear of the duck.:


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 24, 2011)

blackholes idk alot of science related stuff freaks me out for some reason and i'm a huge nerd for those sorta things and usually read too much..using the toilet(an episode of X files scared me for life)cuz i always think something is gunna pop up and go in my pooper even if its sorta impossible..


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 24, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> blackholes idk alot of science related stuff freaks me out for some reason and i'm a huge nerd for those sorta things and usually read too much..using the toilet(an episode of X files scared me for life)cuz i always think something is gunna pop up and go in my pooper even if its sorta impossible..


 
Would it be because of the Tooms episode? I still look at the drain on my shower expecting to see some yellow eyes or long fingers.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 25, 2011)

^ i honestly can't remember was a bit too young but its was along the lines of 





but some white looking thing that would possess your body and brain wash you and stuff lol..i can only imagine how stupid this sounds..Just to be clear i'm not afraid of using the toilet its just that sometime i just think that something might mess with me..LOL


----------



## jrg828 (Apr 25, 2011)

1.Being watched
2.Ghosts


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Apr 25, 2011)

morons (stupidity is contagious)
drowning
being burned or buried alive
demonic possession
dumb fuck drivers (we have alot here in South Dakota)
rednecks
preteen scene girls


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 25, 2011)

MFB said:


> Don't worry bro, from the time I was a kid up until probably 14 or so, I threw up at literally EVERY cleaning. It was a fucking nightmare and I detested the dentist because of it.



It is mostly the Xray films that get me, they are really uncomfortable. I am 25 and still hate it though . My Dentist was also crazy, didn't freeze my last filling as it was 'small' and his response if you squirm is man up.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 25, 2011)

Rusty Metal
Touching the sea floor
Falling on my back (like a turtle, afraid that I won't get up)
Surgery
Anything that involves being hit in the nads.

Oh yeah, and for those of you who've seen the movie Teeth... That scares me shitless.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 26, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I was asking about the Berthophobia.





That one was a joke. 

Then again...


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 26, 2011)

synrgy said:


> That one was a joke.
> 
> Then again...



HAHAHAHAHA 

*Instant +rep*


----------

